# What do you think of Kazzaa



## innus (Apr 12, 2002)

*Opinions on kazaa please!*
I know that it is full of adware, but adaware should take care of that (!), so what do you think of it?Opinions on kazaa please!


----------



## itsmeitsmeitsme (Apr 29, 2002)

If you let adaware take the spyware off kazaa...it will not work. Download Kazaa lite....it is spyware free and works great. I like it mainly for video and some mp3 but have much better download speeds using audiogalaxy for mp3's. audiogalaxy has some spyware but will run after removing with adaware.


----------

